
React Native vs. Flutter for app development (2020) - LauraFreire
https://www.imaginarycloud.com/blog/react-native-vs-flutter-for-app-development-2020/
======
mmerlin
Flutter may have beat ReactNative on that StackOverflow chart, however has not
yet caught up on Google Trends:

[http://www.fluttercoder.com/](http://www.fluttercoder.com/)

Notice the decline in Xamarin

~~~
eddhead
Strange that Xamarin has declined when it's actually MUCH easier to build apps
and Stabler than ever before. .NET Core on the other hand is rising in use so
you'd think a Xamarin would be complimentary to that approach.

The issue truly is Microsoft's step-motherly treatment of the framework, and
there are better enthusiasm in third party efforts like Uno

~~~
WorldMaker
Some trends decline will simply be because Microsoft already announced the
brand rename of Xamarin in the .NET 6 timeframe to MAUI [Multi-Platform
Application UI]. With .NET 6 expected to finish the .NET/Mono merger, and a
bunch of new investment expected into MAUI (demos included a new "One Project
Only" Visual Studio approach that excited some of my friends), there should be
a lot of new enthusiasm for the projects. Just the obvious downsides of brand
renames is that it affects "Trends" charts.

